# 2007 crawford co. 2500ac. memberships



## big game (Jan 4, 2007)

Sunset hunting club in crawford co. Has 0 openings. 2500ac. 2 miles off the flint river on hwy. 80 . we have private and timber lands we have been around for over 30 years. I will be filling openings for 07 in time to turkey hunt and scout this spring. we have a camp house and campsite. we have pines, hardwoods bottoms, creekbottoms,clearcuts. we have turkeys,deer,and small game. the membership is $800, we go by state buck regs. and a membership is allowed 5 deer. also a membership includes a spouse and kids 12th grade and under. but there deer count towards the members 5 deer. this way everyone gets the same for there dues. members can have 2 stands sites of there own and also move around with portables.   we will have a total of 33 members.  for all the other details and questions . call Jim at 478-825-2513. if no answer leave message.  and I will return your call. AS OF 03-12-07 I HAVE all OPENINGS filled at this time. Thank you! jim


----------



## cardfan (Jan 4, 2007)

would love to get a copy of rules and any pics you might have of property/harvest...also, how long has the club been around...how many openings?


----------



## cardfan (Jan 4, 2007)

oops...email is mjones871@hotmail.com...thanks again


----------



## stokes62 (Jan 4, 2007)

Big Game,
 PLease send me a copy of the rules and harvest records also..  Im looking for  another club for  me and my 12 year old son.   Thanks.  stokes62@bellsouth.net


----------



## ixibiggreg (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey i'm interested in finding more out about the rules, have 2 maybe 3 guys lookin for a good lease .. ixibiggregixi@aol.com


----------



## Medium_mac (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, I'm interested in finding out more as well. Maybe some info about the rules and would like to know if it is possible to see the land as well and meet some of the folks that hunt there. Thanks....kmcm474@hotmail.com


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Jan 6, 2007)

*LEASE*

HEY JIM..HOW YOU,DOING?..i have been busy with work,,i should be freed up at the end of the month..after that i am going fishing in savannah,,if you want to go give me a call..


----------



## footer (Jan 9, 2007)

lost a monroe co. lease last year need a new place for 07 ,i would like to see the place asap.


----------



## big game (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## brett30030 (Jan 11, 2007)

I would like info also. How many members does the club have?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Jan 11, 2007)

interested, do you guys have any kind of QDM program in your club? Please pm me any info.


----------



## big game (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 14, 2007)

*I'm interested...*

and will give you a call.


----------



## chesapeakesam (Mar 6, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 7, 2007)

Just curious if your interested in taking a strictly coon hunting member?


----------



## Trigabby (Mar 7, 2007)

PM sent...


----------



## big game (Mar 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## big game (Mar 13, 2007)

thanks to everyone that called me about the club I had a quick response and we filled the openings already. for those others that were waiting please watch for a posting next year. again thanks to all that read our thread. jim


----------

